# Leaky gas, flatulence and ibs problems might be mold related



## Kreon (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey everybody,

I wrote a long post describing my whole story and how I have been suffering from leaky gas and uncontrolled flatulence for the past four years but I accidentally deleted it somehow. (Even the autosave won't recover it anymore)

So to cut the story short.
Last summer I moved away from my old apartment that was really moldy and got a lot better. My symptoms had started around the time I moved to that place. (Maybe half years after or so)

After moving out I lost that weird wettnes around my ass and got eventually my sense of smell back. I also lost many allergies that I had developed while living in that moldy excuse for an apartment and gained back weight that I had lost when suffering from different ibs symptoms. Even my hairloss stopped.

I also had to get rid of my belongings because they were moldy as well. I moved to my girlfriends apartment who luckily had always been there for me even though I lost a lot of friends and became really anti social as everyone who has this sickness knows.

So anyways I was completely cured the whole summer except I could'nt eat any milk products. I started drinking alcohol again and started partying alot. Life was good again.

Unfortunately in my country everyone has to go to army or do a civil cervice. I chose the latter one but to my misfortune had to go to work in a place that has had a lot of mold and indoor air problems in the past. Needles to say some of my past symptoms returned although non of them were as bad as when I lived in my old apartment. (The situation is actually really bad in my country. Some experts say that more than half of buildings here suffer from somekind of indoor air problems and people who life at moldy places became eventually very sensitive to bad indoor air.)

So at the moment I have some very rare flareups If I eat something unapropriet. I basically can't eat any milkproducts or anyhing that has a lot of fat. So i have cut red meat and different oils and nuts from my diet. With this diet I don't have almost any symptoms.

Now I'm just waiting for my civil cervice to end so I can start my life again. Hopefully this will help some of you. I recommend that you spend some time away from your apartments and see how you feel. I basically lost that wet sensation from my ass in just few days when I spend almost 24/7 outdoors last summer. Also different kinds of candida diets really helped me,(although they never cured me completely) as long as people don't eat as much fat as they tell.

I have also noticed that in most cases when people say that they have been cured they also say that they either have moved, changed work or changed schools. And in most cases when people get ill they have either started studying in a new school or working in a new job and so on. So maybe sensitivity to mold has something to do with some forms of this disease.

Anyhow many people who have suffered from mold have had many ibs-related ilnesses so I guess uncontrolled flatulence might also be related.


----------

